# OK I can't stand it any longer



## brandon (Apr 12, 2015)

I wanted to wait to make a post of the finished product. But I've gone all winter without doing any wood work and I'm super excited to show you guys my "Popsicle stick" boxes. Here are some sides of one I'm working on

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 12, 2015)

Cool, are they laminated on solid wood?


----------



## brandon (Apr 12, 2015)

These particular ones are laminated on foam board. Because I can cut that without power tools. All of it was done with a box knife and sanding by hand

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 12, 2015)

So your box could double as a cooler then....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## brandon (Apr 12, 2015)




----------



## brandon (Apr 12, 2015)

Or maybe a beer coozie. Its a small box lol


----------



## David Van Asperen (Apr 13, 2015)

Very interesting
Dave


----------



## Kevin (Apr 13, 2015)

That's really cool Brandon. I'm glad to see you posting again I thought maybe we'd lost you. Looking forward to more!


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 13, 2015)

Really nice Brandon. All hand tool work.


----------



## brandon (Apr 13, 2015)

Thanks everyone. I will be posting pics of a finished box in the next couple days


----------



## brandon (Apr 14, 2015)

Here is one put together with the first coat of finish. My inlay is a little off but considering its was only my second attempt at doing an inlay I'm pretty happy with it. I think it just shows that it was hand made and adds character lol

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 15, 2015)

Nice job Brandon - I didn't see that coming at all from your first pics.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## brandon (Apr 28, 2015)

Some nearly finished pics (had to wait on this great Illinois weather lol) wanted to ask opinions on the finish. Its about six coats of tru oil. Was thinking about buffing it out but I've never used this product or buffed anything so any feed back would be appreciated

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## HomeBody (Apr 29, 2015)

If you want a high gloss truoil finish, wet sand the box with 400 dipped in mineral spirits. Wrap a strip of 400 around one of those rectangular erasers for a backing. Then, mix up some truoil with mineral spirits 50/50. Stir well. Use a paper towel folded into a small square and wipe on the finish. I put a small piece of nylon stocking over the paper towel. That keeps the lint from the paper towel off your project. Gary

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## brandon (Apr 29, 2015)

Thanks Gary I will certainly give it a shot


----------



## brandon (Apr 29, 2015)

Great tips too by the way. I would have never thought to use an eraser as a sanding block


----------

